
A Programmer Ate Ass to Save Cryptocurrency - wil_wheat_on
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/paw5jz/a-programmer-ate-ass-to-save-cryptocurrency-prophecy
======
exolymph
[insert "I don't know what I expected" gif here]

~~~
wil_wheat_on
I am thoroughly perplexed

